
Easy Code Visual Assembler IDE - networked
http://www.easycode.cat/English/
======
userbinator
_Windows 95 /98/ME/NT40/2000/XP/2003/2008/Vista/7/8/8.1/10_

That is an impressive compatibility list which probably few software today
could claim. Whenever I come across "real" Asm resources on the Internet (as
opposed to the deluge of content from who can barely read, much less write
Asm), IMHO as an Asm user myself, it's always worth reading and bookmarking,
since such content is quite rare.

This also reminds me of RosAsm, another interesting Asm-IDE with its own
assembler and slightly-unconventional (but still far more pleasant to use than
e.g. AT&T) syntax, along with other surprising features like a _disassembler_
:

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/RosAsm](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/RosAsm)

The author, René Tournois, was known for fierce flamewars in opposition to
Randall Hyde and his not-a-real-assembler HLA and a failed attempt to involve
ReactOS, and developed a bit of a cult-like following as a result.
Unfortunately the original pages are no longer around, but mirrors exist and
archive.org doesn't forget either:

[http://techemporium.bananabo.xyz/mirrors/rosasm/](http://techemporium.bananabo.xyz/mirrors/rosasm/)

[http://sebastien.kirche.free.fr/rosasm_mirror/reviews/User%2...](http://sebastien.kirche.free.fr/rosasm_mirror/reviews/User%20B2kguga%20RosAsm%20-%20Wikipedia,%20the%20free%20encyclopedia.htm)

A review of RosAsm:

[https://maartens.home.xs4all.nl/computing/BitsAndPieces/BAP0...](https://maartens.home.xs4all.nl/computing/BitsAndPieces/BAP009.htm)

IMHO things like this are what make up the more interesting parts of the
Internet.

------
kryptiskt
I guess everybody is too astounded to comment. Me too, I have nothing
worthwhile to say about this weird artifact, which seems almost to have
dropped in from an alternate reality. But I have to say that I love that it is
out there, for the presumably small band of people that want and/or need it.
Just don't try to use it to build the next Rails.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Makes me think of Hyde's HLA assembly:

[http://www.plantation-productions.com/Webster/](http://www.plantation-
productions.com/Webster/)

That with a GUI and support for extra ASM's.

EDIT to add: Regarding web applications, it's possible if not practical using
an assembly, web server combined with CGI apps in assembly.

[https://2ton.com.au/rwasa/](https://2ton.com.au/rwasa/)

------
cable2600
I used Turbo Assembler in college. Not the Borland version a different one
sued by Borland over the name.

My professor joked that ASM operates by voodoo that is really hard to learn
and master. I haven't programmed it in a long time. I got VB experience so I
am glad to see this, thank you.

------
feelin_googley
Very focused on Windows. What about other OS?

Of the assemblers supported I know FASM works with UNIX.

Also it needs no linker and can use libc.

Isn't arguing over syntax of mneumonics -- arbitrary abbreviations -- like
arguing over tabs versus spaces? (Arguing about personal preferences.)

Isn't it the syntax of the _instructions_ (hex/binary) that really matters?

The recent presentation on finding illegal Intel instructions (sandsifter)
showed how a little known operand size override prefix could cause problems
for most popular dissassemblers. That was a great read.

------
chris_wot
This is so weird that it's amazing. I'm speechless.

------
sova
Absolutely fantastic. Visual coding four the win.

------
MycroftJones
I'm sort of in awe. Wow.

------
floki999
why?

------
floki999
why?

